# How many computers do you have in your house.



## apj101

How many computers do you have in your house. (I include working pc's, mac's and laptops)

I'll start us, I have 2 desktops, 2 laptops. Plus the missus has 1 laptop

therefore i have 5 working computers in my house


----------



## Hello

1.


----------



## Charlie7940

I've got 3.  My desktop, a Dell (yikes!), and my old Sony laptop.  I've got a bunch of parts laying around that I could probably make 2 or 3 more crappy computers...just haven't gotten around to it


----------



## Cromewell

usually 3 desktops and a laptop..ah wait I forgot one...damn, its 5, 4 desktops and a laptop


----------



## jancz3rt

*3*

An old Compaq Presario 5700. A PC I built for my sister (Sempron 2800+, 256MB DDR 400, 20GB HDD) and mine. So three PCs to top it all off 

JAN


----------



## Ba_Ba

*2*

We have two, a new sony and a old HP....


----------



## sidthereal

one HP Vl420 desktop, and two toshiba laptops...
both are dads, but i use man more often than him.


----------



## Praetor

Too many.


----------



## apj101

Praetor said:
			
		

> Too many.


he he, poll is limited to 10 answers, should have used range upto 100+


----------



## Hello

Crap nevermind. We have 2. My sister has are old crappy one. And we have a buddy's over here.


----------



## kobaj

We have 6, mine, my bro's, my sis's,my parents, one thats lying around, and a laptop thats also just lying around.


----------



## dragon2309

I have 8 in total, 3 are mine (from different builds). Dad has a desktop and 2 laptops, sister has a desktop and so does little sister.

In total i have 6 desktop PC's and 2 laptops.


----------



## lee101

i have just 2, a crappy old Packard Bell and a crappy new(ish) microstar laptop!


----------



## Byteman

4... mine (I built), my sons (old PII), my wife's(compaq laptop), clients(dell that they abandoned)


----------



## Fruitcake

2 but soon i will have 3. a crappy dell, and even crappier gateway and the computer that my friend is building me. These are the specs-

AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Gigabyte GA-K8NS MoBo
2xUltra PC3200 400mhZ 512mb
Hitachi 80 gig
Samsung 52x32x52 CD-RW
Ultra MS Blue Dragon
Ultra Titanium Blue x-connect 500w PS
ATI Radeon 9500 256mb


----------



## Tha Killa

I have 3 in the house right now. Mine, my brother's, and my brother's old computer. All desktops.


----------



## Praetor

> he he, poll is limited to 10 answers, should have used range upto 100+


Yeah i think i have like 7 in this room alone. Rack about 15 CRTs in the corner over there, a few more over thre and about 5 machines scattered upstairs .,..... ya ..waaaaaaay too many.


----------



## dragon2309

LOL, i thought i had a lot of PC junk, 3 massive boxes full of old components, no screens though. just crappy old motherboards that i use for testing old stuff.


----------



## Cromewell

you know who has a lot of pc junk, mgoldb2, who's seen that picture of his garage?


----------



## Praetor

> you know who has a lot of pc junk, mgoldb2, who's seen that picture of his garage?


Hehe or his bloody room  ... almost think you need a machete to navigate


----------



## dragon2309

I havent seen it but by your reactions in your posts i would say it is quite impressive.


----------



## Lax

> you know who has a lot of pc junk, mgoldb2, who's seen that picture of his garage?



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/newgarage1.jpg
All those monitors go to a computer.

My room only has 1 in it now cause I needed to get rid of the other machines for money, basement has upwards of 6 and 2 in other parts of the house. The machines in the garage work if I plug them in, I just don't have any room.


----------



## Greg J.

Only one, which everyone (all 3 of us) uses.  

If it makes anyone feel better, I have several old, working computer parts sitting in an ATI box in a small drawer which the computer case sits on.  Heh, ebay here I come!


----------



## Bunchofstuff

3 here, 2 desktops and 1 lappy


----------



## kof2000

4 desktops 4 laptops.


----------



## winxp_hater

1 laptop 4 desktops and lots of parts.


----------



## joshj

Two desktops (plus one that isn't used anymore), and a laptop will be arriving in a couple days.


----------



## mgoldb2

> you know who has a lot of pc junk, mgoldb2, who's seen that picture of his garage?



I think you got the wrong person I dont remember posting a pic of my garage.



> Hehe or his bloody room ... almost think you need a machete to navigate



Now that is correct.  My room is a total mess.  I have a path to my computer and my bed.  just about no place else in the room you can walk.


----------



## Apathetic

6
Mine compaq presario, dad's dell notebook, old compaq and an old dell, mom's IBM (for work), bro's IBM.  My family doesnt really have any "family" computer.  Mines the best in the house which is pretty....pathetic
I have a old HIQ computer in my room that I took apart but that doesnt count cause I messed up the processor and lost the ram


----------



## OS Dragon

I have one laptop that is complete useless (to slow). So I putting one together now...*2*. New computer is going to be blindingly good can't wait


----------



## ZER0X

I had lots, now I have two...working


----------



## pcmagic

Just My Big Beauty


----------



## Tha Killa

mgoldb2 said:
			
		

> Now that is correct.  My room is a total mess.  I have a path to my computer and my bed.  just about no place else in the room you can walk.



I wanna see that picture of your room.


----------



## kof2000

are there any ants or roaches lurking somewhere in there?


----------



## I2EN3GADE

I accidentally clicked 1. I forgot about the one i put together for my brother. Also I have parts to build another really crappy one. So let's say 2.


----------



## I2EN3GADE

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Lord_AnthraX/newgarage1.jpg
> All those monitors go to a computer.



I have the one right in front with the speakers on the sides!    It's hooked up to my bro's comp.


----------



## jesbax

i have 5 working computers right now. mine, my wife's, and my server.  THen two macintrash.  IF i count all the computer parts and everything i got lying around to make computers i would easyly have about to many.  Lets just say my basement, storage shed(big egough to park a full size pickup in it) My home office, and my parents garage.  All of which has a path to walk around in and that is it.   And one pist off wife for having all that junk.(been colecting this junk cence 1998) and stilll growing.


----------



## Lax

> I have the one right in front with the speakers on the sides!    It's hooked up to my bro's comp.



Ah, the good 'ole Packard Bell 15 inch. I used to use that for the longest time, it's an ok monitor with a now defunct company lol.



> (been colecting this junk cence 1998) and stilll growing.



Wanna collect some more?


----------



## jesbax

why would i get more junk.  My wife is pist at me and she will kill me if i get more.  She is already biching at for the stuff i have know.  beside you will never know when you might need a 1.4MB hdd that takes up a hole 5 1/2 bay in a computer or 400k or 700k floppy drive or 5/12 floppy drive.


----------



## kof2000

packard bell my first desktop cost like 2000 and is like 133mhz.


----------



## Archangel

:S 10..   didnt know it were that much.
well, my dat has a new hp pavilion. i have the system showed below. 2 old toshiba satelite laptops. 3 imac's, 2 300MHz pc's. and a pc wich is pretty much the same as mine only less ram, and a GF mx 440 :S .


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U

Here we have 1 pc per person (3 people), plus 1 ol' Compaq, a 386, a computer that technically works (no PCI or AGP, so no video  ) 3 laptops, and another laptop on the way. In short...entirely too many.


----------



## Modoman

5... 4 pcs, 1 not working, and a laptop. if my sisters comes to the house that  makes 6 with her apple laptop


----------



## The-Llamalizer

we have 4 in my house:
2 dells (ones crapping out and the other has a new cpu, mobo, and gpu, cause dell sent us bad or malfunctioning ones, so really it aint really a dell anymore) and ooooold abs thats hangin in there great, and a custom build one for me


----------



## jjsevdt

3- mine, one that I'm working on, and a really old one with a 233pentium


----------



## The_Other_One

A bit old, but I feel like posting ;P  I persnally had 40 computers once.  Probably around 20 here and 20 at my grandparents.  Now, I'm down to my main one, my old system, a laptop, and my server.  I also have an Apple //e, TRS-80, Tandy 2500, and Sun Ultra1.  Dad's got his tower and a laptop.  My bro has his laptop here and his desktop at his apartment.


----------



## dyserq

I have 2 
A pentium 3 and pentium 4


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have way to many. Including my first a vic20


----------



## mgoldb2

Tha Killa said:
			
		

> I wanna see that picture of your room.


----------



## dragon2309

>



Bloody hell man, thats a crazy load of PC mess, how many pcs are dying in there??


----------



## apj101

suspicious dead white sports sock next to pc ???


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U

Hmm...Not bad at all. I have a 3 foot tall mountain of Dr. Pepper bottles that occupies about 1/4 of my room. I might be able to get a pic of it, I'll post it if I do. Everything else in my room is furniture, or the cat.

Edit: ok, I got a pic. That Dachshund like object is Dante (named after the great poet).


----------



## NyRoN

now that's a lot of Dr.Pepper...


----------



## spacedude89

mgoldb2 said:
			
		

>



dude, you need to defrag your room BAD!


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> dude, you need to defrag your room BAD!


Hehe, I can see the boxes falling like tetris blocks.


----------



## apj101

> now that's a lot of Dr.Pepper...


yeah but whats the worst that could happen


----------



## dragon2309

> yeah but whats the worst that could happen



Uh oh, humour has reached a new low, man that was bad!!


----------



## broken_inside

One computer, two laptops.


----------



## Mal

3 Desktops, 4 Laptops


----------



## Motoxrdude

*How many computers do you have in your house?*

Sorry if this has been posted before but i ran a search and came up with nothing.


----------



## Mr.Suave

have 1 desktop(mine) and 2 laptops(bro & dad).


----------



## 34erd

4 now, 5 when my sister comes from college, and 6 if I ever put my old dell back together.


----------



## computerhakk

5 computers. 6 including broken one.

2 laptop.


----------



## Charles_Lee

well 3 working computers, but i still have 2 other broken ones,
where one is too old, and the other one fried its cpu, lol

planning to get a laptop later,,,


----------



## b182tm

4, if you include my brothers that works, but doesnt have a monitor.  

Derek


----------



## Ku-sama

8 parts computers, 1 laptop, my computer, my file server, parents computer,


----------



## Dngrsone

1 main household computer, 1 primary lab computer (yes, my garage is my 'lab'), a server under repair and a firewall.  Looking forward to a computer show so I can build a couple more for folding.


----------



## stalex111

3 desktops, two laptops.
I put four by accident. Sorry!!!


----------



## LITHIUM

3, mine, my sisters, and my moms


----------



## Geoff

Mine, and the Family one.  Although i do have enough parts to make another computer.


----------



## ckfordy

4 right now in my parents house. 1 is mine. 2 are my dads and 1 is my moms. i am planning on finding a bunch of old computers and take them apart and put them back together again so i know how to do that so when i build my new computer i wont screw up. hopefully


----------



## Xycron

Depend's on what you mean by a "computer" because i have over 30 easy if you mean all computers


----------



## The_Other_One

Dad has his 1.1GHz Duron Desktop, 850MHz PIII laptop, 450MHz PII desktop, and 233MHz PII desktop.  My bro has a 500MHz K6 laptop.  He also has a Athlon XP 3200, but he leaves it at his apartment.  I have my 1.33GHz Mac Mini, 1.6GHz Laptop, PIII 733MHz, Macintosh SE FDHD, 133MHz Sun Ultra1, Tandy 2500, Apple IIe, TRS-80 Coco II, and enough parts for one other computer.  I'm selling all my parts off, and I'll have a new system in a few days/weeks.  Nothing major, though.

At one point, I did have around 50, but obviously I'm cutting back


----------



## lee101

my laptop that my dad and brother  have claimed as their own, my desktop, and file/print server(if i ever get round to leaving an os on it for more than a week)


----------



## Lordmord

I have 4 computers in my house.


----------



## Antiodontalgic

I have 2


----------



## palmmann

ok... i have 3 old pentiums, using 1(maybe 2)as file servers, my sig rig, a p3, and the family athlon 64 3200.
6 total


----------



## JSquier

3 Desktop and 1 laptop. All mine


----------



## TheChef

One really old desktop, one Compaq desktop that the family uses, I can't stand it, my dad's work laptop, and my machine. I'm about to inherit two older computers as well from my friend.


----------



## skidude

I have 2, mine in my room, and the crappy family Dell (the one with the GeForce 2 MX400 ) in my living room.


----------



## apj101

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been posted before but i ran a search and came up with nothing.


hehe, you couldn't have search well, or you would have found a thread with *exactly* the same name (i mean every word the same! lol)
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=15060
thread was made by your truely all the way back in Apr last year.

I'm not critising, its good to repeast some questions/polls/thread for the new members. A year is a long time on the net


----------



## Motoxrdude

lol, too funny. I did a search but came up with nothing, pretty odd. 

I have 3 1/2 computers at my house.


----------



## Muse-Me

3 computers and a lot of computer parts around


----------



## Yue

3 comps and 1 laptop


----------



## stewiesdrone

i have 3
mine- crappy dell gx1
parents-a 5 year vodoo
kids-new dell
and the computer im currantly building but I only have 4 oparts so that dosent really count.


----------



## bigsaucybob

i have 4 
dads
mine (the best)
moms
brothers (dell haha sucks for him)


----------



## Dr Studly

dads (sux)
moms (pretty good)
sisters (sux)
brothers (alright)
mine ( sux)
old ibm (pre-historic)
my other 1 (sux)

7


----------



## Bobo

dad has 3
mom has 2
sister has 1
i have at least 8 working (not all at the same time) but 4 main ones
and enough parts to fill up a normal-sized room and half the attic


----------



## BLK1985

4.  1 Lap top, 1 complete Desktop, 2 parts/junk computers that havent been throwen out yet.


----------



## StrangleHold

Have 3 and a half, the half is a old AMD K-6 III 450 on a RISE Super 7 board, just counts as half of a computer now, but was kick butt in its day!


----------



## The_Other_One

Oh man, I saw someone's post about a Pentium 1 laptop...  I totally forgot about dad's old P1 laptop that he uses with his GPS!  He also has two PDAs!


----------



## JFlo

4, 5 if you count the old one that aint hooked up in my laundry room, i didnt count it though so i voted 4.


----------



## fletch

Hello,I'm new here.Looks like a good site so far.
I have 2 desktops and 2 lappys.My son has 2 desktops and 1 lappy.


----------



## pcmagic

2 desktops 1 laptop


----------



## kwv

1 working one and 3 in bits.


----------



## robina_80

2 unused apples and ones my dads laptop the rest laptops and my desktop that kicks arse


----------



## Verve

3 desktops, two Gateways and one Dell. +2 laptops when my brothers come home from college.


----------



## apj101

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> Oh man, I saw someone's post about a Pentium 1 laptop...  I totally forgot about dad's old P1 laptop that he uses with his GPS!  He also has two PDAs!


Do you have any furniture in that PC house of yours


----------



## Pr0

i have 1 new laptop and 4 desktops


----------



## Filip

3 desktops (dads, brothers and mine) and 1 laptop (dads)


----------



## jesbax

1 Amd x2 3800+ mine
1 intel 2.0 ghz wifes
1 p3 730 mhz print and file server
1 p2 500 mhz kids computer
1 p1 233 mhz just laying around
1 imac 400 mhz kids computer
2 mac 6100's 60 mhz spare
1 mac 6150 66 mhz spare
4 mac lc3 just laying around
2 mac lc2 just laying around
1 server 66 mhz just laying around

16 computers- all working and a bunce of parts


----------



## Raditz

My desktop and laptop. and my bro's pc.


----------



## Lamilia

1 desktop 1 laptop 4 that arent working and 1 that im going to build once I get a mobo. hmm I added wrong before I voted for 6 on the poll oh well


----------



## Crazydude185

i have one desktop  and my moms labtop... but i find labtops unreliable so i just use the desktop.


----------



## Lamilia

Crazydude185 said:
			
		

> i have one desktop  and my moms labtop... but i find labtops unreliable so i just use the desktop.


why do you think laptops are unreliable? I just keep the laptop plugged in all the 
time and it never shuts off while im doing something.


----------



## Praetor

Redundant threads merged


----------



## Dngrsone

Got five, coming on seven now...


----------



## Motoxrdude

i already made a poll about this...

I have 4. My dads, sis, mine, and an old PIII that i built.


----------



## helmie

Got another one, that makes it 4!


----------



## AcrossAndi

We have 5 PCs, 3 Servers, 12 Laptops, 2 Macs, and 5 Handhelds.


----------



## hypojam

In order of Power:

1: Homebuilt Athlon Beast (one in the sig)
2: Homebuilt Sempron 2200+
3: Packard Bell P4 - 1500mhz 
4: Duron 1300mhz
5: Dell Precision 410 (Dual pentium 2 400mhz )
6: Dell Precision 410 (Dual pentium 2 400mhz )


----------



## thebeginning

err lets see... in order of power:

1) New custom pc - havent got it yet...but i think it's legal for me to still count it in this list  (in sig)

2) mom/dad's pc: A64 3500+

3) Sister's laptop (not sure exactly what it is, it's fairly nice though)

4) upstairs family PC: Athlon xp 3000+

5) inoperative PC: Old Intel Celeron (about 4 years old)

6) Little brother's pc: Old IBM laptop (about 8 years old)

7) unused PC: custom built Micron PC - Pentium II (I think about 10 years old)


----------



## Southy

3 laptops & 4 desktops


----------



## skyhigh

1.


----------



## Lamilia

skyhigh said:
			
		

> 1.


how come you have the p4 logo for your avatar but your planned build is a p3. I'll find a p3 logo for you if you'll change it  .


----------



## Chris Chan

In order of power:
Dell 2.8GHz (sig)
Homebuilt 1.7GHz (sig)
Nonworking POS dell lappy 650MHz/128MB/12GB
Nonworking POS compaq lappy 400MHz/128MB/no HDD

so 4 total.


----------



## Dngrsone

Which is better, a PII 350Mhz or a Celery 333Mhz?


----------



## Jet

I have 4. One Pentium 1 desktop that half works, a laptop Pent. 2 with the CD drive not working, a Pentium 3 that is about to die, and this one.

so, I have a Pentium 1
                 Pentium 2
                 Pentium 3
                 Pentium D

I just need a Pentium 4


----------



## HP_TDI

At home: 
HP Vectra VL420 (good enough for limited home usage)
HP Tablet PC tc4200 - This is for work use as well as future car show usage 
Work: who knows how many PCs we have here... we distribute the things for crying out loud. I personally use an HP Kayak XU800 workstation


----------



## Seth

1) Athlon 64 3200+ (signiture)
2) Athlon Xp 2000+
3) Intel Celeron 1.3 GHz
4) pentium 3, 677 MGhz
5) another pentium 3, 677 MGhz
6) yet another pentium 3, 677 MGhz
7) Intel Celeron 800 MGz
8) 686 233 MGhz
9) another 686 at 233 MGHz
possible more...i forget..so many..erg!


----------



## Lax

> Which is better, a PII 350Mhz or a Celery 333Mhz?


For what? That's like asking what's better, a fork or a spoon?


----------



## Alfazulu689er

2 PII Compaqs
1 P3 Compaq
1 MMX Gateway
1 P3 Gateway
1 PII Custom
1 AMD Custom
1 PII Pionex
1 Celeron Dell
1 P3 Dell
1 P3 Sony Vaio
1 P3 HP
1 P3 Custom
1 P4 Custom
1 Laptop

...and i threw 9 out last month.


----------



## Raditz

I have 2. My brother has one. 

I have a nice desktop and a lappy.

My brother has an old compaq desktop.


----------



## apj101

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> For what? That's like asking what's better, a fork or a spoon?


spoon


----------



## 4W4K3

i think 9 now, we downsized when i sold my rig


----------



## plowexvii

oh what an awesome topic for us nerds! well...

my dad has 2 laptops (1 work 1 personal), and 3 computers! (1 media, 1 work, 1 just for regular stuff)

my mom has 1 laptop

one of my brothers has a desktop

my other brother has 3 laptops! what a nerd! (all p4 pm+)

i have a laptop and 2 desktops.

we deffinately are over 10 computers, and it is pretty sad. but we are all nerds (other then my mom and one of my brothers). 

the reason we have so many is because my dad works for IBM and gets all this free computer stuff. He just got one of those finger scanning laptops recently, prety cool!


----------



## age123

3 desktops

3.2 Intell P4 32bit
2.8 AMD Semprorr 64bit
2.4 AMD Athlon 32bit

And a laptop not sure of speed and cant be bothered to look now


----------



## Dngrsone

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> For what? That's like asking what's better, a fork or a spoon?




Good question... One will run my firewall, and the other will fold full-time.  I'm interested in knowing which one will fold better, as the firewall doesn't need the more efficient processor.


----------



## Lamilia

plowexvii said:
			
		

> the reason we have so many is because my dad works for IBM and gets all this free computer stuff. He just got one of those finger scanning laptops recently, prety cool!


I envy you. Only slightly though since I just got my gaming pc to run.


----------



## Rambo

Lamilia said:
			
		

> I envy you. Only slightly though since I just got my gaming pc to run.



So you got it all running/working then? Glad to hear it


----------



## Lax

PII would be the best for folding unless you wanna OC that 333 Celery (which could turn into a beast of a processor).


----------



## spamdos

who has more than 15 thats my question


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

1. P4 Desktop
2. P4 Laptop
3. P2 Desktop/Server
4. G4
5. Celeron Desktop (Not hooked up)
6. P4 Desktop (Not hooked up)


----------



## Voc

I have the 3 in my sig.  2 desktops are mine and the lappy is the wifes. I think i still have an old 486 66mhz at my parents also.


----------



## fiendofmine

OLD P3 system(not in use)
Folding rig P3 system
P4 Laptop System
My old multi-use P4 system
LOL OLD iMac OS 9.1
Current Opteron 165 Gaming/school/what the hell ever i want system


----------



## Lax

> who has more than 15 thats my question


Me for one, along with many other members here.


----------



## shadowbt

2


----------



## TEKKA

My laptop , dads laptop , mums desktop ,sisters laptop, brother has two crappy laptops.


----------



## duane534

Let's see...

My laptop (Toshiba Satellite, 2.8 GHZ Celeron, WinXP Pro/Linux/FreeBSD)
My sister's laptop (Toshiba Satellite, 1.5 GHZ Celeron M, WinXP Home)
My parent's computer (Sony VAIO, 3 GHZ P4 w/ HT, WinXP Pro)
My old Mac (PowerPC, 200 MHZ PPC, Mac OS 8.6)

Funny how the old Mac works a lot better than my parents' Vaio... LOL


----------



## Praetor

> who has more than 15 thats my question


Me.


----------



## kof2000

if i didnt throw/donate any away i would have like around 22 but now. for one thing is i dont have room for all of them unless i have my own garage. or storage room.


----------



## planes891

3...limited only by my number of monitors


----------



## Hasu

hehe
I have one and making one more for my bro 
My motherboard has burned, so I had to upgrade my pc. I decided just to buy a new one for me and the old one leave for me brother 
__________________
Create real estate website. Real estate website development, design. Real estate content management system (CMS). Real estate software.


----------



## Dr Studly

8 when all my syblings are home from college or home for holidays...

My oldest sisters... is an ibook... and idk much about it...
and evry one else:

My Bro's:
Intel Celeron 2.8GHz
512MB RAM
120GB Harddrive


My Mom's Laptop
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
512MB RAM
80gb harddrive
15" widescreen
Radeon Xpress 200...

My Sisters Laptop
Intel Pentium 4 1.4Ghz
256mb ram
18gb harddrive
some peice of crap integraded video card...

My PC:
Compaq Deskpro EP 450+
Intel Pentium III 866MHz w/ 133MHz FSB
192MB of ram... gona have 380somethingsoon tho...
60gb harddrive
Nvidia Riva TNT2 Model 64/64 Pro

My Dad's:
Intel Celeron 533MHz
192MB Ram
some piece of crap integraded video card
13gb harddrive + 9gb harddrive...

Our Old Dinosouar:
IBM
166MHz processor
32mb ram
8mb video card
2gb harddrive
windows 95

My Dad's new one (all parts ordered 2 nights ago, and we are waiting for them to come in so we can build it)
Intel Pentium D 820 (2.8GHz w/ 800MHz FSB) Dual-Core
1GB RAM (DDR400)
120gb harddrive
SAPPHIRE Radeon 9250

btw, about the last one... he didn't buy it for gaming... but how would it be for low end gaming...? w/out getting a new video card... just cus i don't have any pcs i can access for gaming... and he might let me play a few...


----------



## 4W4K3

Wouldn't be that bad for gaming, especially low-mid-end gaming. I used to play pretty recent games on my 2.0GHz XP-M, 1GB PC3500, 64MB Radeon 9200 AGP...ran pretty good. I imagine that one will run even better.


----------



## [email protected]

*Number of Laptops, Desktop PC???*

I have 5 Laptop in my house. I have a Laptop, which I use as a portable use for travelling. A desktop at home and A Palm Top. My fiancee who stay with me has just one Laptop and one Palm Top. So in all we have 5 computers in my house.


----------



## pipit

at last i have a computer at home..and can join the poll.. there's no option for zero there...he he ..one but it's enough for me..
Ussually  i only can onl and see CoFo in the internet cafe(and in office, but it very limitable). and it's only about  2 or 3 hours a week. so, u can imagine lah that i have to check email and browse important things in such time..

Now, i have a comp at home and can freely check CoFo anytime I want..


----------



## stalex111

Wow, i dont really understand how people can have +10 computers in their house...unless they're just lying around in their garage or sumat like that


----------



## tweaker

Encore4More said:
			
		

> but how would it be for low end gaming...? w/out getting a new video card... just cus i don't have any pcs i can access for gaming... and he might let me play a few...


 
It would manage low end gaming, but get better graphics and it'l do high end gaming.

I have 3 computers atm, 5 if I include the parts not put together.


----------



## beriah

i have my laptop which is how i get on this site, i have a family pc (sucks) and i have my own mac desktop computer too. so three. Its going to be 4 soon my sister is getting one.


----------



## Shiwen

i have a new computer which i just built for gaming. and my brother has the old pc which lags like a ....... lucky him....


----------



## ChrisHarris

3 computers.

1 for my wife and the kids
1 surfing rig for me
1 gaming rig for me


----------



## jimmymac

seven at the moment all working, 

the one im on now and the one i had about a week ago in the cupboard waiting to be offloaded on a needy mate

Dads pc plus the one i put together for him out of other old parts but he has yet to swap over

My old AMD K6 400mhz in the loft, all works just aint bunged it yet

and the two laptops


----------



## youtin

1 crappy desktop my Dad bought (Amazingly, it runs XP on Pentium 2 and 96 MB of RAM ), 1 Windows 98 Mitac Laptop (battery non-functioning), and 1 Sony Laptop I bought in Japan. That makes 3  And they were all bought 2nd-hand


----------



## The_Other_One

My 3 in the sig, my old Mac SE FDHD, Apple IIe, Coco II, Tandy 2500, Sun Microsystems Ultra1, tester system(PIII 733), then dad's computer(Duron 1.1GHz) his laptop(PIII 850), and his old desktop(IBM PII 350) then my bro's laptop(K6-2 500MHz), and his server(PII 233)...  Yup, I beleive that's all of them


----------



## lee101

Mine in my sig, my laptop (2.6ghz p4, 246 ram, 30 gig hdd), my "thing" that just won't break (any ideas on killing a computer without making it obvious), thats p3 450mhz, 64ram, 8 gig HDD, then my PDA if it counts as a computer, palm z22, 200Mhz processor, 32mb space

Lee


----------



## diroga

12

3 p2 450mhz
5 p3 450 - 650
2 AMD 1.6+
2 umm...old stuff.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

4


----------



## cazzy160344

8 all together in our house

-my computer p4 2.4ghz
-my sisters p4 2.4ghz
-mums p3 1 . something ghz
-laptop - dell inspiron
-dads pc built just for burning dvds etc  - dont know specs
-dads pc  - dont know specs
-home theatre pc - AMD 3500+ venice
-family server pc

all built by my dad cept for laptop hehe

and lots of parts to build plenty more! hehe my computers the coolest in the house though! except for maybe the burning pc...but anywho.


----------



## mikee

In my house we have 4 computers

there's mine - AMD athlon xp 1800+
sisters - AMD sempron 2500+
Dads P4 2.66GHZ
Dads old computer AMD K6 500MHZ (currently not working)


----------



## JamesBart

2 for me now hopefully a third o the way its like having kids i wouldnt know but am guessing like! haha both PC's aswell!!!


----------



## goosy22

the one in my sig...
a pentium I - 120 Mhz
a pentium mmx - 233 Mhz
an amd k-6 - 450 Mhz
and an old school 386... but that don't run anymore... infact i don't know why i keep it...


----------



## amdy

I have 3 computers 2 desktops and 1 laptops.....

all use for game and work so...if there are many computers in one house what is it call???? cyber cafe???....for xample 10 pc in one houz???


----------



## m3incorp

Hmm let me count on my fingers.

Four desktops, and two laptops.


----------



## HumanRight

*I got many houses, every house has a few computers*

actually I have many houses. 
The one I am living here (Auckland, New Zealand) while studying oversea, got 2 computers. 
But in my country (Vietnam), each house got more than 10 computers (1 house = 1 office company). Therefore, should I vote for 2 or more than 10?


----------



## mrbagrat

5

My computer

P4 3.2
1gig generic
nvidia 6800 GTO

Server
not worth mentioning specs

Parents
P4 or P3 (I forget which) 1.8 ghz
integrated graphics
and 256 mb RAM

Sister's
OLD

And dad's laptop
I don't know specs


----------



## Shady

2
the one in my sig
and a celeron 1000 mhz
with 128 RAM and Nvidia TNT2


----------



## CodeMonkey

got 5, 2 desktops (1 gateway, 1 dell) 3 laptops (1 dell, 1 g4, 1 old IBM)
they all run pretty smooth although the gateway isnt doing to well


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

I have one computer that is working, and another broken one in the attic, so I selected one.


----------



## Bobo

5 desktops currently running, 1 lappy, and about 6 computers that run but aren't hooked up to KVM right now.


----------



## PaulAnthony2233

only 1, that i use and my 2 aunties and the rest of the family!!!
in short, FAMILY Computer!!!


----------



## Markware17

I have 5 at the moment. It does fluctuate often since I work on various machines at different times. The list below consists of the machines that are always running and never go anywhere.

1. Dell XPS Gen 2 3.0GHz P4HT XP Pro w/SP2 (Family machine)
2. P4 2.0 GHz Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition w/SP1 (DC/DNS)
3. P4 2.0 GHz Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition w/SP1 (DC/DNS/HTTP/FTP)
4. AMD Athlon 64 Venice 2.2GHz Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition w/SP1 (DC/DNS/File server. My custom build)
5. PIII 500 MHz Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition w/SP1 (File server/[email protected])


----------



## Motoxrdude

Can enough parts to make a computer count?


----------



## MONKEY BOY

i got 4 lawl


----------



## Mac OS X

Just one


----------



## koOp

ive got 3 and 1 shit box comp that i dont use =D


----------



## Apokarteron

ABC (first computer ever - you plugged into TV - NO HDD (couldn't save))
Amstrad (remember them?)
Apple Centris 660 AV (first computer for video/sound editing)
Apple iBook G3
Apple iMac G4
(My PC - in sig)
My first computer; a Pentium II - 400MHz, 128MB RAM
A Pentium 3 450Mhz which I found dumped on a sidewalk (fully functional)
(Planning on getting either the Mac-Mini Dual Core or the iMac Dual Core)


----------



## Ecsed

I have 8 in my house, one for my mom, sister, brother has 3, i have 2 and do PDA's count?


----------



## Christian Darrall

does it include swervers aswell cuz that means i have 5, 2 servers aka firewalls


----------



## Pauly

I have four desktops and a laptop of my own. Plus my wife has 1 I built.Oh and a handheld.


----------



## scuttle.vb

currently 2. but i will be getting my laptop very soon......


----------



## bluexeon

well at the mo i have 2 computers cos my main computers in the shop being repaired (again). Ive got my laptop that i use for college stuff, my main computer for games etc and my dads computer for him (its crap tho, slow and evil). We have half a computer in the attic. It died a few years ago and i salvaged the parts from it for my computer


----------



## Jame$

10.


----------



## ThomasJordan

2 desktops and 3 laptops


----------



## MasterEVC

5

One in my sig
Moms
Grandpa's
Compaq I found that someone was throwing out (XP1800+)
Just rebuilt a AMD XP2100+ based system as well


----------



## jp198780

all in my sig.


----------



## LisaLisa

We have a Sony desktop and I have an HP Pavilion zv6000 laptop with an Athlon 64 processor...  My "Baby".


----------



## TKA2006

Hello

Well we have about 5 PCs but only 3 are working right now!


----------



## dark_legacy2006

i voted for 5... all of them are working, but only 2 of them are good.


----------



## jp198780

3 computers, 3 laptops, 2 desktop works lool, and all laptops work.


----------



## Mattu

Three. I have one home-made computer (as you can tell in my signature), one Dell Optiplex G1, and my dad has an older iMac.


----------



## APM98

5 (three desktops and two laptops) right now, with number 6 coming up soon.


----------



## jp198780

3 desktops, 2 laptop, soon 2 be 4 desktops, and 3 laptops .


----------



## spike27z

6. Dad's decent hp. my old hasn't worked in forever dell. my brother's 8 year old hp. some ancient thing in the garage. my brother's new laptop. my new one in sig.


----------



## anil099

5....all of em either compaq or hp....ones the one in my sig..second is an athlon 3500 which is my brothers...third one is a compaq celeron 2.5ghz thats a year or two old...fourth ones a compaq laptop...freakin 10 lbs atleast lol...and fifth is an OLD compaq...i think 750mhz and 30gb with 64mb memory...with windows ME...


----------



## ckfordy

Lets see 
theres mine
Dell 4700 Pentium 4 2.8
my dads Dell 8200 Pentium 4 1.4 or 1.6 cant remember
my dads Dell laptop Celeron M 1.3 or 1.4
my moms Dell laptop Celeron 2.2 
an old gateway pentium 200 mine
compaq cant get it to work
and a systemax computer that doesnt work with a amd athlon XP 
so i guess we have 5 that work and 2 that dont so i guess i have 7 computers in this house and some old pci cards and some memory and harddrives lying around and i am planning on getting more junk sometime.


----------



## Dr Studly

10 when all my syblings are home from college or home for holidays and when my new parts from Motoxrdude are in...

My oldest sisters... is an ibook(so thats 1)... and idk much about it...
and evry one else:

My Bros:
Compaq
Intel Celeron 2.8GHz
120GB Harddrive
1GB RAM
GeForce FX5200


My Mom's Laptop:
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
512MB RAM
80gb harddrive
15" widescreen
Radeon Xpress 200...


My Sisters Laptop
Intel Pentium 4 1.4Ghz
256mb ram
18gb harddrive
some peice of crap integraded video card...

My Sisters's New iBook:
1.33GHz
512MB
40GB harddrive

My Other Sister's iBook:
idk the specs...


Mine now:
Compaq Deskpro EP 450+
Intel Pentium III 866MHz w/ 133MHz FSB Slot 1
384MB of ram (when my new parts come in it will have 128MB)
60gb harddrive (when my new parts come in it will have 3.9GB+2.1GB)
Nvidia Riva TNT2 Model 64/64 Pro

My main one when it gets in:
Intel Pentium III 866MHz w/ 133MHz FSB Socket 370
768MB RAM (i think)
60GB Harddrive
ATI Radeon 9550 256MB

My dad's old one:
Celeron 533MHz
128MB RAM
some piece of crap integraded video card
13gb harddrive + 9gb harddrive...


Our old $3000 IBM Dinosaur:
166MHz
16MB RAM
8MB Video Card
2GB Harddrive
Windows 95


My Dad's PC:
Pentium D 820 @ 2.8GHz w/ 800MHz FSB
2GB RAM
ATI Radeon 9250
120GB Harddrive


----------



## JFHuff

*Three*

I have three pcs. A two year old Dell and a brand new dell which happenes to be a piece of crap anyways. Then i have all the parts and im almost done building my custom pc.


----------



## shreypuranik2005

One pc that my parents use and my laptop


----------



## jp198780

My main one when it gets in:
Intel Pentium III 866MHz w/ 133MHz FSB Socket 370
768MB RAM (i think)
60GB Harddrive
ATI Radeon 9550 256MB

i dont think it would have 768MB RAM, since it's a P3.

just got my newest addition this morning, Dell Inspiron 5000, just loaded 2000 SP4, soo thats still 5 pc's, it would be 6 pc's, if my Gateway desktop still work, but i retired that, im going 2 be getting another computer though lol, Dell Optiplex GX260, dunno the specs, but right now, it's all tore apart, and im buying it off my friend 4 $30 lol, great deal.


----------



## wicked859

dads house=2 and at my house=4 new hp, crappy custom build, old hp, and a old dell, getting a laptop within next month and a new desktop by august


----------



## bluemonick

I have 3


----------



## jp198780

i got 6 now, would have 7, but retired 1.


----------



## newatit27

*Better late then never!!*

I have seven. 6 PC's and a sigle laptop no macs  I would love to get one though just to have a bit of a mess around on

1. a usable p1(thats if your willing to wait for the 30 minute startup)
2. some werid micro tower runnuing 98
3. my just retired compaq(about to be stripped )
4. my sisters mediocre desktop
5. My sig rig
6. some thing that is 7 times the size of a normal of a handheld but smaller then a laptop it has a handheld os so i guess thats what it is ( so techinally it dosen't really count.)


----------



## CpuTech

I have five but, three of them are low end.


----------



## jp198780

now i have 7, since i got my GX240 running.


----------



## bball4life

I have 6 computers currently.
I myself have 2 my pc I built over christmas and my new shiny 2.0 ghz macbook. 
Then in my family we have 2 laptops and 2 desktops.
Hopefully I can get my granpas old computer and my uncles computer he is getting rid of.  Pretty much junk computers but might be able to salvage some stuff out of them.


----------



## Christopher

I've got just two. Mine in my room, and then another in my parents room that the rest of the family uses.

I'm buying a notebook soon so I guess that might count as three


----------



## wicked859

update: now have 7
1:hp with 98 installed
2:hp with 95 installed
3:hp I got for xmas
4:Custom build from a friend
5:getting a used laptop within next 2 months
6:buying custom from ipower
7lder laptop coming within mail


----------



## Atsumi

4 Desktops.  One's mine, one's my sister's, one's my brother's and the last one belongs to my parents.


----------



## Justen

I have 2, my Desktop, and a Laptop as well.


----------



## jimmymac

not long got a laptop for work so it puts mine up to 8 now.

5 desktops all working although two not currently in use

three laptops including the new ibm thinkpad from work


----------



## Edgesilhouette

2 downstairs with me.
2 for my father 
1 for my mother
3 stripped out in the closet


----------



## martyvice

5 two PC's, one laptop, and two old as hell computers from like 1992.


----------



## jp198780

damnn lol, well as of right now i think i have 7-8 in working condition, and on internet lol. the others arent in the sig.


----------



## vaiopup

4 desktops and one notebook running dc 24/7


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I've got 7. Don't know why, cause only 3 of them are ever used....... I mainly use my workstation and my laptop, but I also have an old AMD system that is in the basement.


----------



## bratton

3...almost 4

-main family
-moms work
-old family main as an alt
-mine. half finished


----------



## Michael

Come back from the dead, old topic!


----------

